# CN-HG50 chain replacement? I need help



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

First off, Hello.

My name is Travis and I reside in Louisville, Ky
Currently I own a KONA Primo and a Haro V1

I ride mainly for exercise and fun at the local trails.


The Kona is what i ride. The Haro is what I let others ride.

Now the issue.



My brother was riding the Haro the other day and snapped the chain.
The chain is a CN-HG50 Narrow.
The Haro is a 7 speed on the rear wheel.

I would like to go with a stronger chain because he rides it more than anyone else and he is 225 lbs.
What chain would be a good replacement for the current chain?


If there are more than 1 that you all suggest please post up.
The bike is a cheap bike so I am not looking to spend big bucks on a top of the line chain.
I would however be willing to spend a bit more to get a more durable chain so I am not replacing a cheap one every couple of weeks.

Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Most chain are only as strong as their weakest link... sorry I had to.
What I mean by weakest link is the pin / missing link / powerlink used to connect them

Shimano uses a Pin pressed in with a chain tool.
Try a HG70 chain its a slight upgrade from the HG50 you were using

Sram uses a "power link" you still use a chain tool to size the chain but use a quick connector to put it toghether. 

Check out PC-850's and PC-870's both are considered 8 speed chain. (7 & 8 speed chains are the same width.

KMC uses a "missing link" connector
Z72's are the most economical of all these chain and are strong.


Whatever chain you pick always take a chain tool on long rides and the necessary Pins, Missing link, or Power link to get you back on the trail.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

The problem I am having is knowing which chain width to get.

I change motorcycle chains all the time with a chain tool.

I just wanted to make sure I got the proper width.
Will any chain brand made for a 7or 8 speed be the correct width?


Thanks for the info. I have heard some good stuff about KMC


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

travr6 said:


> Will any chain brand made for a 7or 8 speed be the correct width?


Yes 7&8 speed chains are the same width.
any brands chains made for 7 or 8 speed will work perfect.
all the chains I listed will be great replacements

How old is the rest of your drive train. If your cassette s.and chain rings are worn...most likely they will need to be replaced.
Start with replacing the chain if it doesn't work great then replace the cassette also
if you continue to have problems check your chain rings if one or two are worn replace them...if all three are worn look at the cost of a basic crankset...more often the not a basic crankset is less expensive then replacing chain ring


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

I just went to the KMC site.

Apparently the chain I broke is a KMC


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Chains break. It happens, especially if the chain is old and stretched. I had a pin back out of an sram chain after only a couple rides. Others have stated that there is no difference in strength between the less and more expensive chains, only better corrosion resistance on the side plates.

I would try another kmc or shimano 7/8sp - whatever you can find cheaper. Add a quick link if you get shimano for convenience. If it slips on the freewheel, you will have to replace that too.


----------

